# Voyager: the ultimate traveller.



## Diwundrin (Aug 4, 2013)

Just watched a short doco on Voyager, it's about to enter interstellar space, amazing feat.  It was only built to last 5 years but still fully operational after almost 36 years.

Now you have to wonder how they could do that back then when they can't build a TV or washing machine that can do more than stagger a few months past it's warranty date now!

No prize for the first person who says it's because they're all made in Asia these days.  Sorry.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

It's because they're all made in Asia these days . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2013)

It's because they're all made in Asia these days.


Do I get a prize?  ...I'm the* second* person...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> It's because they're all made in Asia these days.
> 
> 
> Do I get a prize?  ...I'm the* second* person...



Well played!!!


----------



## Michael. (Aug 4, 2013)

I guess that it is all down to the meticulous level of attention given to the construction of the spacecraft.

I believe they construct them in a near sterile environment and wear protective clothing and gloves.

Out TV's and washing machines do not get that level of attention.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry I let being silly lead me astray of the actual topic of Voyager's amazing voyage.  Maybe it has the inner workings of a Timex watch . . . keeps a licking and keeps on ticking...


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 4, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me that they could build stuff to keep (most) people alive to the moon and back in the 60/70s.  Looking at what they had available compared to the technology around now it was an amazing feat. 

I was always a sci-fi fan and couldn't wait for them to 'catch up' with space travel, but have lived in disappointment ever since.  Back to the books.siiiigh


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that they could build stuff to keep (most) people alive to the moon and back in the 60/70s.  Looking at what they had available compared to the technology around now it was an amazing feat.
> 
> I was always a sci-fi fan and couldn't wait for them to 'catch up' with space travel, but have lived in disappointment ever since.  Back to the books.siiiigh


----------

